# Mild winter and deer



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had a mild winter in Wisconsin this year. No Global warm stuff, we just get mild ones from time to time. This year had very little snow fall compared to most. Even the cold was not as severe as it could have been. The deer population did very well. With ground not covered they found more food and more survived. Just now we had 10 nice full size does standing right out the back of the house.
I see a good hunting season coming. Now we need spring to get with it so they don't eat all of the winter wheat off.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Winter was very mild here which should help them. They needed an easy winter to help recover after the last few that we had. Winter kill has been high the last couple, really deep snow and brutal cold.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope it cold enough for just long enough to cut down on insects like ticks. Mildest winter in quite sometime.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

4 of us lease 350 acres with 250 being wooded, have been taking 2 deer for myself for the last several years, corn and beans are planted on the remaining 100 acres , I usually end up withe about 180 pounds of venison, this winter has been very good for deer and turkeys, between all that hunt we usually harvest 6 to 10 deer per season, depending on how bow hunting goes, will be going to cut woods soon ,don't expect to find any winter kill, it has been a good winter, looking forward to hunting for morels in about a month....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think we had enough cold to kill of the normal bugs we expect winter to deal with. Without a mild winter in the rotation the Deer numbers would suffer. We have seen that in the past also. The nut cases claiming winter is gone are playing an agenda. Just as in the rotation we get some hard winters with long periods of 20 below and high amounts of snow, we get a break now and then. While we did have some 20 below it was not for extend periods of time.
I allow open hunting on my land always have. Deer need to be thinned most years and I have pretty much give up on hunting. I am sure there will be some happy hunters this year.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I miss going hunting ,, haven't had venison in two years ,, the one friend that gave me venison every year moved because of his job ,, so I have been sol ,, the ground meat makes good burgers for the grill ,, I got wild hog in the freezer ,, a friend sent it to me from GA. .....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a double edged sword. Sure the deer had an easy winter but so did the coyote's and wolfs. How badly will they decimate the fawns this year?


----------

